# Hello to everyone here!!



## chancejcn (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello,  
I'm new here so be nice :) .  I live in Texas with my wife and two sons.  My interest in smoking started about 5 years ago and has been building ever since.  I have yet to get a proper smoker due to limited cash supply, so I'm using my old charcoal grill that has been modified a little.  It works ok, but it's hard to do a long slow smoke cause the fire is too close to the meat.  I am planning on building a brick smoke pit, but since we will be moving this spring I decided to wait on such a permanent pit until we get settled in our new house.  I've been looking for a cheaper temporary smoker that I could be happy with until I have the chance to build my own pit.  I need to spend no more than $100, Brisket and ribs are my fav meats to smoke(but I would like to try more) So any suggestions on a pit????  

I will appreciate any info.  Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome Jeremey,

Head down to your local Lowes or Wal Mart and get yourself an ECB.  You'll be making good smoked meats in no time.  Here is a link to one.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...0-E&lpage=none

Be sure and sign up for the free e-course and you will up and running.


----------



## msmith (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jeremey what part of tx do you live. Looks like cajunsmoker has got you on the right track. Look forward to your posts and we like to see pics.


----------



## naplesroo (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome Jeremy.  Don't let a lack of cash stop you.  Like Cajin told you, you can get started for less than your $100 ceiling.  You will learn lots on this site and smoke some of the best foods you ever ate :D 

Good smokin and I concur, send some pics of your final smokes


----------



## cheech (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard. 



If the ECB does not float your boat you can build one. Talk to your local independant appliance dealer ask for them to keep their eyes out for an old refrigerator (one that does not have plastic) place an electric burner in there, add a thermometer and for a few bucks (the refrig they will most likely give to you, $10 for the burner and $15 for the thermometer)you will have a nice smoker of course you will need to drill some holes for vents etc


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.  These fine gents have given you some great (low dollar) advise on your lack of a smoker. Also, sign-up for the 5 day e-course that Tulsa Jeff has to offer. Lots of great advise.(also low dollar...free)


----------



## chancejcn (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey, thanks for all the info.  I was talking with my wife earlier about wanting to get a smoker, so when i ran into town to get some things she went online and ordered me a Meco 5031, my birthday present she said.  I looked it up on amazon and it looks like it should work alright. 

I'll let ya'll know how it works out, i might try it next weekend.  I'll post some pics then. 

Thanks 
Jeremy

PS Marvin i live just a few miles south of the red river,  halfway in between Ft. Worth and Wichtia Falls


----------



## ultramag (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Chancejcn!!! Sounds like you got your "real smoker" problem solved. Be sure and give us a report on the Meco.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 4, 2007)

Haven't seen that one before.  Looks like it has some definite upgrades from a regular ECB.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like that Meco unit should work for you, Jeremy. I would suggest that you invest in a pit thermometer that gives you the temp in degrees. The thermo. on those type of units show "Warm", "Ideal" or "Hot". Check out the Charcoal Section and see what mods (Temp. gauge wise) other have done.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome Jeremy -

That looks like a nice smoker. Definately has a few improvment over the ECB. Can't go wrong for the price. 

Whats' the first feast going to be?


----------



## chancejcn (Feb 5, 2007)

I was thinking i might try a brisket.  It's my favorite.  Hey what do you expect I'm a Texan  :lol:


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to the board Jeremy!  If you're into smoking meat, you're where you need to be.

That Meco looks like a pretty nice unit for the $.  I especially like the access doors for both adding water, and c'coal or wood.  Does it also double as a plain old c'coal grill?

Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 5, 2007)

Jeremy -

Nothing wrong with brisket. I've done at least one every other week since I started smoking in November! Love em and I'm a New Englander.


Dickeydoo-
Looks like Mecco has been listening to Qers unlike Brinkman!


----------



## dgross (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jeremy  :D ! Like the look of your new smoker and hope you enjoy that brisket  :D . Daun


----------



## chancejcn (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok guys and gals, 
I got the Meco put together and I'm about to put the brisket on.  I still need to put a better temp gauge on it that reads in numbers and i'm sure there will be some other mods.  I will know what i want to do to it after this smoke.  I'll let everyone know how it went and try to get some pics up.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Jeremy, never got a chance to say hello and welcome!!!! Good luck and definetly let us know how it goes, and yes we do love pics :D


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 1, 2007)

Home Depot had some bullet smokers for around $50. They looked alot like Brinkmans or Webbers but I think they were made by CharBroil or CharGrill one of those companies. I can never remember which one it is.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a great forum I found it after finding my electric brinkman at a garage sale for $8.00. ask a lot of questions if you got them post pics
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## allen (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chancejcn, I bought my Brinkmann Gourmet verticle smoker for around $50.00 2 1/2 yrs. ago and I have used it more than my Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe cause it is portable and easier to keep temp.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jeremy!...Welcome to the *SMF*!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Glad to have you Aboard!...You're gonna like it here!...


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jeremy, glad you found the SMF. You'll have so much great advise from friendly folks on this site. Good luck on your future purchase.


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 3, 2007)

PS Marvin i live just a few miles south of the red river, halfway in between Ft. Worth and Wichtia Falls[/quote]


first welcome. anywhere near wise county thats where im from. i've learned alot from the day or so ive bn here good luck.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





glad to have you here. I have a link with an interesting build for a trash can smoker for around $50 bucks.

http://bbq.about.com/od/customsmoker...2904a.htm?nl=1


----------

